# I'm sorry but i'm starting to think Jayson Heyward is a bust.



## drhunter1 (May 9, 2014)

He at least needs to be moved out of the lead off spot. He's stinking up the joint.


----------



## riprap (May 9, 2014)

I said that two years ago and got hammered for it. I predicted just an average player, but not sure he is that. Where is his fan club is now? Sure wish we could have got some real talent for him when everyone thought he was the next Willie Mays.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 9, 2014)

Braves have lots more problems than Heyward who scored the winning run thanks to a hit from Freeman. 

Despite Teheran pitching well tonight going 8-innings & delivering 9-SO's while giving up only 1-hit & 1-run, Atlanta struggled having to go into extra innings against the Cubs who have an overall losing record & losing away or road record.


----------



## weagle (May 9, 2014)

He has never come back from that fastball to the grill. He was on fire before that.  Still saves some games with his glove and arm.


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2014)

weagle said:


> He has never come back from that fastball to the grill. He was on fire before that.  Still saves some games with his glove and arm.



This^^^


----------



## Horns (May 10, 2014)

He stands way too far off the plate and tries to pull the outside pitch. All you have to do is throw him inside and high. He can not touch it.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 10, 2014)

Imho, it makes no sense having him leadoff. He doesn't  get on base nearly enough. He's a 3 hole hitter. Freddy is making a mistake having him leadoff.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 10, 2014)

Move Simmons into leadoff and bump JH down. He was on fire leading off before the big injury.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 10, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Move Simmons into leadoff and bump JH down. He was on fire leading off before the big injury.



I agree. I really don't care where the move him to.


----------



## huntersluck (May 11, 2014)

They have many problems obviously they need a new hitting coach. Second they need to bring up some aaa or aa  players and give them a chance at this point you can't do worse.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 11, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> They have many problems obviously they need a new hitting coach. Second they need to bring up some aaa or aa  players and give them a chance at this point you can't do worse.



It wasn't the hitting coach when Terry Pendleton was it, and it's not the hitting coach now. The hitting coach can't hit for them.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 11, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> It wasn't the hitting coach when Terry Pendleton was it, and it's not the hitting coach now. The hitting coach can't hit for them.



true, but he (they, there's 2 of em) can move these guys up on the dish more. Heyward is so far off everything he sees is away, and then he swings to pull many away pitches. Result is usually a weak grounder to 2b.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 11, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> true, but he (they, there's 2 of em) can move these guys up on the dish more. Heyward is so far off everything he sees is away, and then he swings to pull many away pitches. Result is usually a weak grounder to 2b.



I agree. I wouldn't have a problem if he was moved into the two hole.


----------



## riprap (May 11, 2014)

.206 avg. from your leadoff man? Another strikeout to get things started today.


----------



## southGAlefty (May 12, 2014)

I have been saying the same thing all year! Have an approach, we are too pull happy. Just take what they give you let it travel and hit it the other way. Especially with the shifts opposing defenses are playing on us. They are practically giving them the opposite field!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 12, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> He at least needs to be moved out of the lead off spot. He's stinking up the joint.



Just think if JH was being paid Dan Uggla money.  At least with JH, you are getting a great defensive outfielder.


----------



## Lee (May 12, 2014)

For his sake, get him out of the leadoff spot. It worked for a while last year but it's done. I think David Justice cursed right field when he left. Two huge prospects out there... Frenchy and now Heyward are not living up to potential.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 12, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> He at least needs to be moved out of the lead off spot. He's stinking up the joint.



Yep, moving Heyward out of lead off & further down in the batting order makes good sense right now & trying some other options in that spot could ignite some better production & more winning momentum.


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2014)

His mentor was Chipper.  He will always be an asset on the injury list.  Boy, the Braves may not have the highest payroll but they sure do get what they pay for.  LOL  I love it.


----------



## DSGB (May 12, 2014)

The offense, as a whole, has been struggling - living mostly by the long ball. They delighted me the first two games against the Cubbies by playing small ball. If everyone would quit trying to hit everything out of the park, they would all be better off. 

Heyward has the highest on-base-percentage, besides Freeman, J. Upton, and Johnson - and you're not putting them in the leadoff spot.

Maybe Fredi should sit BJ for a while and let Schafer play more often and bat first.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 12, 2014)

DSGB said:


> The offense, as a whole, has been struggling - living mostly by the long ball. They delighted me the first two games against the Cubbies by playing small ball. If everyone would quit trying to hit everything out of the park, they would all be better off.
> 
> Heyward has the *highest on-base-percentage*, besides Freeman, J. Upton, and Johnson - and you're not putting them in the leadoff spot.
> 
> Maybe Fredi should sit BJ for a while and let Schafer play more often and bat first.



Good point on "highest on-base-percentage" which explains lots of the strategy for him batting 1st & I expect he is one of the highest scoring runs for the Braves, too.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 18, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good point on "highest on-base-percentage" which explains lots of the strategy for him batting 1st & I expect he is one of the highest scoring runs for the Braves, too.



200 avg.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 18, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> 200 avg.



Yes, Sir, good reminder.  It jumped to .215 with a desperate last inning come from behind win, but you're right, it's still probably worth changing it up with a new Braves 1st batter or to try several in the lead off spot for a while to try to generate needed improvement. Atlanta sure does need to try some better help any where they can find it.  Lord knows something's gotta change to get the Braves headed in the right direction with some winning momentum.


----------



## HighCotton (May 19, 2014)

I don't think the Braves have many options.  They are badly flawed and they are what they are.  B J Upton, Uggla, and Heyward-- anybody you put in there to replace them is as bad or only marginally better.  Changing the batting order with this bunch is like rearranging deck chairs.  There's only so much you can try and the options are few when you have as many holes in the lineup as this bunch.  Add to that the fact that Freddi Gonzalez has got to be one of the dumbest people in baseball.  Have you ever listened to the guy talk?  I think he's a mental case.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 19, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> I don't think the Braves have many options.  They are badly flawed and they are what they are.  B J Upton, Uggla, and Heyward-- anybody you put in there to replace them is as bad or only marginally better.  Changing the batting order with this bunch is like rearranging deck chairs.  There's only so much you can try and the options are few when you have as many holes in the lineup as this bunch.  Add to that the fact that Freddi Gonzalez has got to be one of the dumbest people in baseball.  Have you ever listened to the guy talk?  I think he's a mental case.



Jason has never hit leadoff in his life until he got to the majors. There is a reason for that. He's not a leadoff hitter. He's a production hitter. 

I would put Pasternicky on the leadoff. Uggla rides the pine. So does bj. Problem solved.


----------



## DSGB (May 20, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> Jason has never hit leadoff in his life until he got to the majors. There is a reason for that. He's not a leadoff hitter. He's a production hitter.
> 
> I would put Pasternicky on the leadoff. Uggla rides the pine. So does bj. Problem solved.



I could agree with that. Tyler P. needs to stay healthy, first.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2014)

Somehow yesterday in the Braves win, surprisingly Heyward got motivated going 3 for 4 while scoring 2-times & raising his batting avg. to .228 which is still too low for at least the 1st 5 batters. Maybe before each game someone needs to post about trying a new leadoff batter which may help Jason be more productive batting leadoff.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 20, 2014)

Stole two bases too...


----------



## 1982ace (May 20, 2014)

Heyward is batting around .350 last seven games. You can't blame just him for the lack of production overall. The whole team can collectively be better at the plate


----------



## drhunter1 (May 26, 2014)

1982ace said:


> Heyward is batting around .350 last seven games. You can't blame just him for the lack of production overall. The whole team can collectively be better at the plate



I'm not blaming him. I'm saying he shouldn't hit leadoff.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 26, 2014)

Its crazy watching J Hey bat standing so far off the plate, all they do is work him away. He can't cover the very outside corner. The pitch location that k's him is predictable along with his approach. Dudes huge, I would make him him get up on the plate!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 26, 2014)

In an early game today in the 4th-inning, Heyward has walked 3-times & scored 2-times.


----------

